# My Axolotl Hatchling



## gordonuk




----------



## Guppie luver

Cute and what dose it look like when it gets bigger? soo cute tho


----------



## gordonuk

Just taken a new video and over 100 pics in the last few days






you can see images by clicking the link in my signature below


----------



## Romad

Wow. Those are awesome


----------

